# Cardoons



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2013)

I love cardoons fried, but baked with cheese and butter is also great. If you have never made these you need to string them as you do celery,put them i water with lemon, cut the ribs of cardoon into 3 inch lengths. bring a pan of water to boil remove the cardoons from the lemon water and place in the pan bring the water to boil,boil til tender about 20-30 min then drain and  dry well.Butter a 13x9 pan preheat oven to 400 now arrange the cardoon pieces in your pan. dot them with butter salt and pepper, I then scatter buttered bread crumbs over the cardoons along with 1/2 cup of parmesan squeeze some lemon over the top of the cardoons. Bake 10-15 min til cheese melts Serve hot.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 26, 2013)

I had to google cardoons. First time I've heard of them!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I had to google cardoons. First time I've heard of them!



 I did the same, Snip!   I'd never heard of them either, and I live here!  

Sounds great, Ma, now that we know what's cooking!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I did the same, Snip! I'd never heard of them either, and I live here!
> 
> Sounds great, Ma, now that we know what's cooking!


 
Glad I'm not the only one 

Does sound great Kades  Don't think I'll find cardoons in SA though. Maybe I'll try it with artichokes!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one
> 
> Does sound great Kades  Don't think I'll find cardoons in SA though. Maybe I'll try it with artichokes!


 


Dawgluver said:


> I did the same, Snip! I'd never heard of them either, and I live here!
> 
> Sounds great, Ma, now that we know what's cooking!


 You two   Snip wish I could send you some the flavor can't be discribed nothing compares artichokes won't give you the great taste. the closest would be celery Truthfully I prefer them fried but this is good too. Dawg you can get them I would think on line or ask your veggie grocer to see if he can get you some. I'd love for you both to have a try with them.
ma


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds good ma!  I am going to try growing some this year.  I had spectacular luck with growing artichokes, so I am hoping I can grow Cardoons too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll have to look for seeds. They don't grow them in SA  
If I find some I'd have to plant before end of FEB.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I'll have to look for seeds. They don't grow them in SA
> If I find some I'd have to plant before end of FEB.


 I'll look for the seeds as well. If lucky I'll send some if you can't find them
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 27, 2013)

This sounds lovely


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Sounds good ma! I am going to try growing some this year. I had spectacular luck with growing artichokes, so I am hoping I can grow Cardoons too!


 Oh I'm sure you can they are a relative of artichokes take the same sort of weather.
kades/ma


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 27, 2013)

Add me to the list of never heard of them. Here we not only live in the same country, but the same state Kades! I've never seen them for sale around here, so I'm wondering if you didn't grow them?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 28, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I'll look for the seeds as well. If lucky I'll send some if you can't find them
> kades


 
You're such a sweetheart   If I can't find maybe we can do a seed swap.
Do you get gemsquash where you live?


----------

